# Fat Cats Pay Lake



## Jgut07

Has anybody fished this place in Orient. We are just looking for something different for a day. We are planning on making the trip down from warren. Thanks


----------



## buckeyelake08

Only pay lake i have fished is Rainbow Lake(more like a pond) in Delaware county. But Rainbow lake had good fishing, you had your choice of a pond with trout bass and what not or a catfish lake.


----------



## ShorePup

How many Rainbow Lakes are there? The one I know of is out by Springfield. Where is the one is Delaware county?
Any one have a good link to pay lake listings??


----------



## buckeyelake08

ShorePup said:


> How many Rainbow Lakes are there? The one I know of is out by Springfield. Where is the one is Delaware county?
> Any one have a good link to pay lake listings??


To tell you the truth I have no idea... It's right into Deleware from Franklin though.


----------



## Corn

Off what road into Delaware ?


----------



## leupy

It is on Center Village Rd. on the south side of the rd. Go to Center village on SR 605 and go east about two miles. I use to take my daughter there 20 years ago. I go past it all the time it is about four miles from my house.


----------



## Corn

I found a post last year about Fat Cats.



> Yea man Millers lake was a hot spot right at the little beach and the dock across the lake but good times gone.The NEW Fat Cats paylake off 71 and 62 was nice last year.Got some nice blue and flaties in the middle of the day most times.


Link its from http://ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=596619


----------



## ShorePup

I drove by Fat Cats and it was a large rectangular pond in the middle of a field but was crowded so it must produce better than it looks. Does anyone have directions to it (off 71).


----------



## BIGGUNS

I Found A Write Up About It An Was Just Curious Myself About This Place I Would Like To Take My Son There .would Anyone Know If The Fishing Is Better Durring The Day Or Nite ?and What Is The Preferd Bait There ? Thank You


----------



## Fishing4Fun

I live by this paylake it is at 3774 Young Rd, Orient Oh for directions their number is 614-516-8516. I have fished Paylakes before and given up on them because I catch more at DeerCreek below the dam and used to cost less(not now do to gas prices). I have fished this lake 3 times this year and have caught 3- 3lb shovel heads, 1- 12 lb channel cat and 1 -35lb Blue Cat. This lake is well maintained and have seen no dead fish. The fish seem to like live bait(BlueGill mainly). They do have a option of fishing 6 or 12 hours. I have fished several that have dead fish floating in them. The people running this lake is very strict on handling of the fish, and must stay in the net and you are not allowed to lift them do to the possibility of injuring the fish. This is the best paylake I have tried by far. They do buy their larger fish from the dreaded commercial fisherman though, but they do buy small channel catfish, and shovel heads from hatcheries and let them grow. Before opening they stocked this lake for 3 years. This lake is also a club that you can join for unlimited fishing. I do agree that fish should not be taken from a public water way and tranported to a paylake. I would rather catch a free swimming Blue Cat that wieghs 10lbs over a Paylake 35lb one. If you want to try something different AW Marion State park has a by monthly catfish tournament in their Hargus lake it is just north of Circleville off of 23 South and is on their web page. Everything is catch and release. Good Luck with your fishing.


----------

